# Using wine staves in smoker



## oaksmoker93 (Aug 5, 2021)

I have some red wine French oak barrel staves I cut to spec per the dimensions in the Gozney dome manual. I've been smoking meats with them for years and have yet to find a better wood! Has anyone else tried using wine barrel staves before? They smell amazing and impart a lovely flavor to your meats or veggies.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 5, 2021)

Never used wine barrels but whiskey barrels are plentiful here in Tennessee. Have used my fair share and they produce delicious smoke and aroma as I'm sure the wine does also


----------



## oaksmoker93 (Aug 5, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Never used wine barrels but whiskey barrels are plentiful here in Tennessee. Have used my fair share and they produce delicious smoke and aroma as I'm sure the wine does also


That does sound great! I'll have to try that someday. Let me know if you'd be interested in some staves! :)


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 5, 2021)

Sounds like a trade made in heaven.
Gary


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 5, 2021)

A friend on the west coast buys oak barrels from a local winery, then breaks them down and sends them in the flat rate Priority Mail boxes.  I used some to smoke the stuffed onions I posted today.


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 5, 2021)

Lots of wineries in my area selling used barrels. I bought one used for red wine a while back and cut it in half. One half now stores all the cut staves I made from the other half.  I use the chunks in my  Cookshack-inspired fridge conversion. 
If you don't think oak is hard, try running it through a table saw. Darn near wore out my blade.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 6, 2021)

I'm thinking if you both send me a full barrel of whiskey and one of wine I  can do a proper test as soon as I empty them! Then I can give you my honest opinion on which is better! What are friends for!   

Ryan


----------



## forktender (Aug 6, 2021)

mneeley490 said:


> Lots of wineries in my area selling used barrels. I bought one used for red wine a while back and cut it in half. One half now stores all the cut staves I made from the other half.  I use the chunks in my  Cookshack-inspired fridge conversion.
> If you don't think oak is hard, try running it through a table saw. Darn near wore out my blade.


True, and a lot of the cheaper brand winemakers  hang oak staves in huge stainless steel vats of of wine.
I know Sutter Home makes their wine this way. I've got truck loads of free oak staves  from them.
Free wine soaked oak wood, how can you go wrong? I love using them in my drum smoker.


----------



## oaksmoker93 (Aug 6, 2021)

I've got some extra pieces that I've gathered. I'd be happy to share them if whoever wants them covers the shipping. :)


----------

